# Keith Olbermann: Iraq vet, amputee an embarrassment to the military



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Keith Olbermann: Iraq vet, amputee an embarrassment to the military*
www.examiner.com









Keith Olbermann slammed wounded Iraq War veteran J. R. Salzman on Twitter Monday, saying that his behavior on the social media site "embarrasses the military."

The slam came about in response to Salzman's tweet about comments made by NBC's Bob Costas on Sunday regarding the right to keep and bear arms.
"Getting 2nd Amendment advice from Bob Costas is a bit like getting career advice from @KeithOlbermann," Salzman tweeted.
"You could benefit from my career advice, Son. I've lasted 33 years and made millions. You?You have a bad avatar and Grade D humor (sic)," Olbermann tweeted in response.

http://www.examiner.com/article/kei...{"518829714802340":"og.likes"}&action_ref_map


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Parting shot by vet... classic.

'I may not have millions, and only have one arm, but I'm twice the man you'll ever be'

Olberman owned.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

J. R. Salzman You are a true hero!!! Keith Olbermann, I am embarrassed that you are an American!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Salzman and the second amendment are the reason you can spew the filth that comes form your mouth. Please crawl back into the hole you slithered out of .


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

God Bless J.R. Salzman and all veterans like him. The strength of our Nation comes from men and women like you. Honor Courage Commitment.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Wheres all the self proclaimed liberals on here to defend one of YOUR talking heads position? GFYS ! You ball less pussies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

This sums up the arrogance and pomposity of Olbermann;

http://www.hulu.com/watch/42024


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Olbermann is douche, plain and simple.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Keith Olbermann is a load that should have been swallowed.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Dan Stark said:


> Parting shot by vet... classic.
> 
> 'I may not have millions, and only have one arm, but I'm twice the man you'll ever be'
> 
> Olberman owned.


 Awesomesauce.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

and here is the 'tweet' and his page:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/275642780091555841


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I'll take Salzman giving 10-1 and I'll spot you 6 rounds.
I'd retire early.

If Olbermann were any more of a douche he'd be strung over a shower curtain at Wellesley College.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

7costanza said:


> Wheres all the self proclaimed liberals on here to defend one of YOUR talking heads position? GFYS ! You ball less pussies.


I'm right here and I think olberman is a total douche.


----------

